# Cancun Beach Recovery Update



## DosMasCervesos (Nov 1, 2009)

This blog has some photos and a short video of the beach recovery project on Cancun:

http://www.cancuncanuck.com/2009/11/cancun-beach-recovery-has-begun.html

-DMC


----------



## jschmidt (Nov 1, 2009)

I first saw the dredge on Saturday, October 24.  It took two or three days for the set-up and it’s been pumping sand ever since.  They waited till hurricane season was over before they moved in.  The pipe staging area is on Kukulkan Ave. in an empty lot.  The dredge is at least a mile to a mile and a half off shore.

Now, I hope we don’t get another hurricane before I get to Cancun again!


----------



## pjrose (Nov 2, 2009)

ooooohhhhh, that water looks so lovely.  

What's to prevent the waves from washing the sand away again?


----------



## pgrrider (Nov 2, 2009)

jschmidt said:


> I first saw the dredge on Saturday, October 24.  It took two or three days for the set-up and it’s been pumping sand ever since.  They waited till hurricane season was over before they moved in.  The pipe staging area is on Kukulkan Ave. in an empty lot.  The dredge is at least a mile to a mile and a half off shore.
> 
> Now, I hope we don’t get another hurricane before I get to Cancun again!



Beach restoration was done after Hurricane Wilma hit Cancun in October of 2005.....Same Belgian company, same pipes, same ship for pumping, same sand, same problem....MOTHER NATURE....!!!    Don't fool with Mother Nature.

It is going to happen over and over again....and the Mexican government is going to spend millions of dollars - OVER AND OVER AGAIN....!!

A similar situation has happened many times in Massachusetts, down on Cape Cod...where wild ocean storms have bisected parts of the Cape so that now there is a connection between Cape Cod Bay and the Atlantic Ocean.

The Army Corps of Engineers has repaired that damage many times over.....

Sand beaches come and go over the years.....with sand being washed out to sea and then being re-deposited back on the same beach.

The only problem that Cancun faces is.......Tourists come for that fine white sand on the beaches....which is a major attraction for many, going to Cancun.

The government of Mexico or (FONATUR) which originally developed Cancun as a major tourist destination.....is caught between a "rock and a hard place"...!!  Spend the $$$$ to restore the beach or let Mother Nature do it!


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are some pictures and videos taken yesterday morning (Nov. 2) of work being done. Quite impressive. And as far as letting Mother Nature take her course, well, think about that. Take it to its logical conclusion and we should never build, take medicine or we probably shouldn't even breathe since that produces carbon dioxide. But anyway enjoy the pics and vids. 

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/575354123QoXWnL


----------



## pgrrider (Nov 3, 2009)

Jim in Cancun said:


> Here are some pictures and videos taken yesterday morning (Nov. 2) of work being done. Quite impressive. And as far as letting Mother Nature take her course, well, think about that. Take it to its logical conclusion and we should never build, take medicine or we probably shouldn't even breathe since that produces carbon dioxide. But anyway enjoy the pics and vids.
> 
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/575354123QoXWnL



Jim......I believe that your logic is faulty..!!

What logical conclusion would people NOT TO BUILD...??

What logical conclusion would have people NOT TAKE MEDICINE..?

What logical conclusion would NOT HAVE US BREATHE and exhale co2 since trees use photosynthesis to convert co2 to o2.........!!!!

BEACHES COME AND BEACHES GO.......THAT......IS NATURE'S WAY....


----------



## Nashcar (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are amazing pics and videos!  Thank you for posting them.  I'll be in Cancun in 11 days, can you tell me where they are working now?


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Nov 4, 2009)

And man fixes Nature. Many tourist areas do it. It is a cost of doing business. And as far as what is and against Nature, well that is a difference in a point of view and logic varies from person to person. Didn't you ever do anything your mother said was "unnatural?":ignore:


----------



## JEFF H (Nov 4, 2009)

Jim in Cancun said:


> And man fixes Nature. Many tourist areas do it. It is a cost of doing business. And as far as what is and against Nature, well that is a difference in a point of view and logic varies from person to person. Didn't you ever do anything your mother said was "unnatural?":ignore:



I think the point is you can waste all the resources you want putting Sand back on the beaches and nature will just take it away.
A fool and his sand is soon parted :hysterical:


----------



## pgrrider (Nov 4, 2009)

JEFF H said:


> I think the point is you can waste all the resources you want putting Sand back on the beaches and nature will just take it away.
> A fool and his sand is soon parted :hysterical:




Jeff.............You are one funny guy.......!!!!  :hysterical: 

THAT.......was the point I was trying to make....     CHEERS....!!!


----------



## CancunDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

*Great Videos and Pics!*

Cannot tell you how much I appreciate seeing the pics and vids!  Nice work.  On this topic Jim, I am with you!   Keep em coming!


----------



## pgrrider (Nov 5, 2009)

Jim in Cancun said:


> And man fixes Nature. Many tourist areas do it. It is a cost of doing business. And as far as what is and against Nature, well that is a difference in a point of view and logic varies from person to person. Didn't you ever do anything your mother said was "unnatural?":ignore:




Like I said before, Jim.......FONATUR which was and is responsible for the development of Cancun as a MAJOR tourist destination....

The government of Mexico or (FONATUR) which originally developed Cancun as a major tourist destination.....is caught between a "rock and a hard place"...!! Spend the $$$$ to restore the beach or let Mother Nature do it!

ACTUALLY.....FONATOR MUST spend the $$$$ to restore the beaches......!!


----------



## Dave&Linda (Nov 5, 2009)

The government of Mexico or FONTANUR need to talk to Hurricane Ida about her timing.....


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Nov 6, 2009)

Fonatur has nothing whatsoever to do with either Ida or the beach rebuild. A Trust was set up to collect extra taxes from the beach concession taxes that hoteliers, marinas and others who use the beach pay. A bank and the State government are fronting the money that will be paid back from these taxes collected. 

Are you folks also against beach rebuilding in Dubai, Hilton Head, Cape Cod, Florida, some Caribbean islands and Myrtle Beach or just against it in Mexico?

Work continues 24 hours a day.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not AGAINST beach rebuilding, but I did ask what would keep the sand from being washed away.  It probably took Mother Nature millions of years to build the beaches.  

Dumping sand on the beaches is fine - I hope whatever kind of barrier they're putting offshore will help keep it there - but Mother Nature might win.


----------



## Jameson18 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great news about the progress of the rebuilding of the beach in Cancun. Looking forward to our next visit in April and hopefully by then, the beach will look just like we saw it several years ago when we decided to buy at the Tri Royals.

I don't think this is a fight between mother nature and us. This is a natural change of our environment to accommodate our needs and make the areas suitable for use. Although i relaize people are becoming more enviro conscious, which is great, we have a long way to go to pick our targets as to what hurts the enviornment more. And if mother nature will again try to reclaim what we change, i am sure we'll come up with a better way to protect it next time, hopefully those barriers are efficient and will hold back any future erosion.

JiminCancun, and all, thanx for the update and great news, please keep us posted and if possible, pictures please...


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is something I posted on the 4th on Tripadvisor.com http://cancun-hotels.tripadvisor.co...rogram_11_04_09-Cancun_Yucatan_Peninsula.html 

--scroll down and you will see a post by me that has this link as well: http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2907441030044351485XDLalK 
that shows the location and shape of what they plan on building to help keep the sand in place.


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you both for the videos and pics of the beach restoration.  We are going to Cancun for the first time in June and are very excited.   Please keep the progress reports coming.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 6, 2009)

Jim in Cancun said:


> Here is something I posted on the 4th on Tripadvisor.com http://cancun-hotels.tripadvisor.co...rogram_11_04_09-Cancun_Yucatan_Peninsula.html
> 
> --scroll down and you will see a post by me that has this link as well: http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2907441030044351485XDLalK
> that shows the location and shape of what they plan on building to help keep the sand in place.



Thanks for keeping us updated!  

The scan of the barrier implies that the structure will reach above the water line - is that the case?

Could/Would you translate the information on the scan for us?

I can't figure out where that structure is in relation to the hotel zone.  It appears to me that it starts at the south end, by Club Med, and then goes south from there.  If my reading is correct, how can this help the resorts and hotels further north?

Earlier I thought I read/heard about two barriers - is that still under consideration?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Nov 6, 2009)

As to the location--Punta Cancun is where the Hyatt Regency is. Punta Nizuc is where Club Med is. It shows the breakwater built out of cement cubes going from offshore the Hyatt and curving to out in front of Bay View Grand.

Translation:

"Structure of Protection
The planned enclosure structure will be 304 meters (yards) long and go from Dreams to the little island called Las Golondrinas and will be built of concrete cubes that weigh between 275 kilos and 3.8 metric tons for an overall weight of 16.245 tons.

The idea is that this structure will inhibit the moving of sand and silt by the ocean currents as well as avoid any effects on the coral reefs in the protected area."
The other is just the weights of the different cement cubes.
And yes, according to the drawing it will stick out above the water.


----------



## jschmidt (Nov 6, 2009)

In Civil Engineering terms, the thing that juts out perpendicular to the beach is called a “Groin”.  Sand and water normally move parallel to the beach (rip currents).  A groin will stop the water from moving parallel to the beach and will trap sand.   

Before all the hurricane action, the land at the Dreams Hotel (formerly Camino Real) went further to the south almost to the island.  Now there’s nothing there except a small part of the island.

Hope it works!


----------



## Blue Skies (Nov 6, 2009)

The article reported that the man-made barricade will be about 300 meters long.  Because of where it's placed and the prevailing currents, does that mean that the rest of the island of Cancun will have some protection against beach erosion?  (Meaning the island south of the barricade all the way to Punta Nizuc by Club Med?) Not just the beach directly adjacent to the structure?


----------



## carlrocky (Nov 7, 2009)

*Cancun water and beach is lovely.*

i was there two years ago and was impressed with the water color and disappointed with the lack of beach. This looks like a win win untill the next hurricane.


----------



## pgrrider (Nov 9, 2009)

*Topic - "beaten To Death....!!"*

Just my humble opinion, but.......I think that the subject of the BEACH RESTORATION..........should be put to rest.....  AMEN....!!


----------



## kathyth12 (Nov 9, 2009)

pgrrider said:


> Just my humble opinion, but.......I think that the subject of the BEACH RESTORATION..........should be put to rest.....  AMEN....!!



I would like to be kept updated on the progress of the beach restoration, and I appreciate Jim in Cancun's reports.  Please, Jim, keep them coming, along with any pictures you can post. 

The topic that SHOULD be put to rest is whether or not the restoration project should have been initiated in the first place.  Since it has already begun, objections to it are moot.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 9, 2009)

kathyth12 said:


> I would like to be kept updated on the progress of the beach restoration, and I appreciate Jim in Cancun's reports.  Please, Jim, keep them coming, along with any pictures you can post.
> 
> The topic that SHOULD be put to rest is whether or not the restoration project should have been initiated in the first place.  Since it has already begun, objections to it are moot.



Yes, I agree with both points.  Keep the info and pictures coming, Jim!


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree, this should be kept open as long as this is going on.   We are going in June and I want to know the updates.  

Thanks again to all taking the time to show pictures and video. 

lee


----------



## lizhecht (Nov 9, 2009)

*artificial barrier*

I saw someone post a response about some Hotel creating a tour to the barrier and charging money.. I'm thinking this is going to become one of the best dive spots in the area in a couple of years! Talk about creating an artificial reef.


----------



## CancunDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cancun Beach Update*

I agree.  Thanks to all of people visiting Cancun who are providing pictures and updates on the Beach Recovery project.  I find it all very interesting and fun to watch.  I wish there was a Web Cam, a person could probably sell memberships.


----------

